# 1964 GTO Steel Hood



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone know of a source for a steel original design hood for 1964 GTO? I have tried several places and they are all fiberglass.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This guy has a 64 lemans/tempest hood;

http://www.frankspontiacparts.com/gtoparts.htm


----------



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

*1964 GTO Metal Hood*

Thanks, but I have a stock Tempest/Lemans hood on the Goat now and need the original with scoops.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I PM'ed you a couple phone numbers,

Good luck,


----------



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

*64 GTO Hood*

Thanks for the phone numbers. I will call them today.


----------

